# Nach der Schule kommen die Kinder müde nach Hause.



## kaloyan

Nach der Schule kommen die Kinder müde nach Hause.

I want to ask for the underlined parts.

Wer kommt nach der Schule müde nach Hause? - die Kinder. Is "_wer_" the correct W question word having that the answer is in plural (_die Kinder_)?
Wie kommen die Kinder nach der Schule nach Hause? - müde. Here I am not sure about the question word "_wie_", as well.
Wann kommen die Kinder müde nach Hause? - nach der Schule.
Wo kommen die Kinder nach der Schule müde?

What is the word order in general in questions? In the given example I am not sure where "nach der Schule", "müde", "nach Hause" should stay. Thank you in advance!


----------



## bearded

Hello
The first three questions and answers (wer kommt..? die Kinder / wie kommen..? müde / wann kommen..?nach der Schule) are correct.
The last question should be: Wo*hin *kommen die Kinder...? Nach Hause.
Wo = where / wohin = where to (always wohin in German, when direction/destination  is meant).
The other question words and the word order are correct.
Natives will hopefully confirm.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

kaloyan said:


> Wie kommen die Kinder nach der Schule nach Hause?


It's correct, but normally, the answer to that question would tell you how they get home. "Mit dem Bus", "Zu Fuß" etc. If you want to be on the safe side, you have to ask:
In welchem Zustand kommen etc.

Wohin kommen die Kinder nach der Schule müde?:
Maybe that's acceptable, but I would never say it that way. Replace "kommen" by "gehen" and leave out the "müde":
Wohin gehen die Kinder nach der Schule?


----------



## tatüta

Schlabberlatz said:


> t's correct, but normally, the answer to that question would tell you how they get home. "Mit dem Bus", "Zu Fuß" etc. If you want to be on the safe side, you have to ask:
> In welchem Zustand kommen etc.



Hm, das bringt mich ins Grübeln. Ist "mit dem Bus" nicht ein Präpositionalobjekt?
Dann wäre es genau umgekehrt: 
Nach der Modaladverbiale, also müde, wird mit "wie?" gefragt.
Nach dem Präpositionalobjekt  mit "mit was?"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

tatüta said:


> Nach der Modaladverbiale, also müde, wird mit "wie?" gefragt.


Ja, ich glaube, nach ›müde‹ kann man mit ›wie‹ fragen, s. o.:


Schlabberlatz said:


> It's correct


Aber mit ›müde‹ wird nicht die Art und Weise bezeichnet, sondern der Zustand der Kinder. Bei ›schnell‹ z. B. wäre es die Art und Weise:
Nach der Schule kommen die Kinder schnell nach Hause.



tatüta said:


> Ist "mit dem Bus" nicht ein Präpositionalobjekt?
> […]
> Nach dem Präpositionalobjekt mit "mit was?"


Theorie und Praxis.


Schlabberlatz said:


> normally, the answer to that question would tell you how they get home. "Mit dem Bus", "Zu Fuß" etc.




Mal abwarten, was die anderen meinen.


----------



## tatüta

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber mit ›müde‹ wird nicht die Art und Weise bezeichnet, sondern der Zustand der Kinder


Hm... Als welches Satzglied würdest du "müde" dann bezeichnen? Ich würde so argumentieren, dass alle Situationsadverbialen Zustände beschreiben (können). 



Schlabberlatz said:


> Theorie und Praxis.


Ich verstehe nicht, was du damit meinst.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

tatüta said:


> Hm... Als welches Satzglied würdest du "müde" dann bezeichnen? Ich würde so argumentieren, dass alle Situationsadverbialen Zustände beschreiben (können).
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, was du damit meinst.


Ich gehöre nicht zu den großen Theoretikern. Welches Satzglied? Da müsste ich erst mal nachlesen, welche Bezeichnungen in Frage kommen.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Theorie und Praxis.


Wenn dich jemand fragt:


kaloyan said:


> Wie kommen die Kinder nach der Schule nach Hause?


– ohne einen vorgegebenen Kontext –
… was würdest du dann denken, wonach gefragt wird? Und wenn jemand antworten würde: „Mit dem Bus“ – würdest du dann sagen „Nein, die Antwort passt nicht! Die Antwort passt nur, wenn jemand fragt, _womit_ die Schüler nach hause kommen.“


----------



## tatüta

Schlabberlatz said:


> was würdest du dann denken, wonach gefragt wird? Und wenn jemand antworten würde: „Mit dem Bus“ – würdest du dann sagen „Nein, die Antwort passt nicht! Die Antwort passt nur, wenn jemand fragt, _womit_ die Schüler nach hause kommen.“


Haha  , ja, das zeigt halt, dass diese Eselsbrücke mit den W-Fragen an ihre Grenzen stößt, wenn es um knifflige Grammatikfragen geht. Für Muttersprachler erfüllt sie ihren Zweck, weil das Sprachgefühl mithilft, für Deutschlerner kann sie sogar verwirrend sein.

Bei Präpositionalobjekten muss man die Präposition dem W-Wort voranstellen, bei Adverbialen spielt die Präposition eine kleinere Rolle. Aber manchmal ist es schwierig, die beiden zu unterscheiden. Deswegen bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## elroy

I totally agree with Schlabberlatz.


----------



## tatüta

elroy said:


> I totally agree with Schlabberlatz.


Dann frage ich auch dich nach der Bestimmung der Satzglieder. Was für ein Satzglied ist deiner Meinung nach "mit dem Bus", was für ein Satzglied ist "müde"?


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> I would never say it that way.


Please mind the fact that the sentences are from an exercise book, possibly for beginners.  Your objections are probably all justified, but don't forget that Deutschlerner (besonders die Anfänger) have to learn the basic rules, and only later will they become _vertraut mit den deutschen 'Feinheiten'._
In einem alten Englisch-Handbuch für Italiener stand der Satz (zur Übersetzung ins Englische) _Das müde Pferd (legte/stellte, _laid/put_) seinen schweren Kopf auf den Tisch. _Wer würde je im wirklichen Leben  so was sagen? - aber trotzdem nützlich!

Verzeihung, ich habe halb Englisch/halb Deutsch geschrieben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber mit ›müde‹ wird nicht die Art und Weise bezeichnet, sondern der Zustand der Kinder. Bei ›schnell‹ z. B. wäre es die Art und Weise:
> Nach der Schule kommen die Kinder schnell nach Hause.
> [...]
> In welchem Zustand kommen etc.


Für mich kommt kein anderes Fragepronomen als "wie" infrage. 

Allerdings würde ich die Frage umformulieren: "Wie sind die Kinder nach der Schule?" - Müde.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Please mind the fact that the sentences are from an exercise book, possibly for beginners.


How do you know?



bearded said:


> _Das müde Pferd (legte/stellte, _laid/put_) seinen schweren Kopf auf den Tisch._


Das müde Pferd legte seinen schweren Kopf auf den Tisch.
Der Satz ist nur inhaltlich ungewöhnlich und sprachlich völlig in Ordnung.
(Mit „stellte“ funktioniert es nicht.)



JClaudeK said:


> "Wie sind die Kinder nach der Schule?" - Müde.


Ja, mit ›sind‹ ist es besser, da es um einen Zustand geht. Ich wäre aber geneigt, dann mit ›was‹ zu fragen.
Was sind die Kinder nach der Schule? – Müde.
Hm, oder passt das nicht? Ich komme jetzt auch ins Grübeln.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was sind die Kinder nach der Schule? – Müde.
> Hm, oder passt das nicht?


"Was" passt hier m.E. nicht.




tatüta said:


> Als welches Satzglied würdest du "müde" dann bezeichnen? Ich würde so argumentieren, dass alle Situationsadverbialen Zustände beschreiben (können).





> DWDS *wie*
> 1. fragt nach der Art und Weise eines Vorgangs, Zustands
> _Wie war es im Urlaub? _


Dann müsste doch auch "Wie waren die Kinder?" passen. Oder  "Wie waren die Kinder  nach der Schule?"

Nebenbei gesagt: ich habe nichts gegen " Wie kommen die Kinder nach der Schule nach Hause?" - Müde.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> How do you know?


Absolut sicher bin ich natürlich nicht, es war nur eine (für mich) plausible Vermutung.  Aber aus dem Wortlaut der Anfrage kommt zumindest klar hervor, dass der Fragesteller ein Anfänger ist, was sein Studium der deutschen Sprache angeht. Mein Gedankengang laut #11 gilt m.E. nach wie vor.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> es war nur eine (für mich) plausible Vermutung


So hörte sich das nicht an:


bearded said:


> the fact that the sentences are from an exercise book






bearded said:


> Mein Gedankengang laut #11 gilt m.E. nach wie vor.


Ich sehe einen Unterschied.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Das müde Pferd legte seinen schweren Kopf auf den Tisch.
> Der Satz ist nur inhaltlich ungewöhnlich und sprachlich völlig in Ordnung.


„Wohin kommen die Kinder nach der Schule müde?”
Inhaltlich nicht ungewöhnlich, aber sprachlich nicht optimal. „Wohin kommen ...” hört sich so an, als ob die Kinder irgendwo platziert werden sollten. Ja ja ja, im gegebenen Kontext kann man sich denken, dass es anders gemeint ist, aber der Fragesteller könnte die Formulierung ja auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten benutzen. Man sollte Lernern nichts Falsches oder Zweifelhaftes beibringen, da die Fehler „fossilisieren” können.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Maybe that's acceptable, but I would never say it that way. Replace "kommen" by "gehen" and leave out the "müde":
> Wohin gehen die Kinder nach der Schule?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wohin kommen die Kinder nach der Schule müde?:
> Maybe that's acceptable, but I would never say it that way. Replace "kommen" by "gehen" and leave out the "müde":
> Wohin gehen die Kinder nach der Schule?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> es war nur eine (für mich) plausible Vermutung.


 Ja, sehr plausibel.


----------



## tatüta

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wohin gehen die Kinder nach der Schule?


Der Satz klingt besser und richtiger als "Wohin kommen die Kinder nach der Schule müde?" aber die Aussage stimmt überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem Ausgangssatz überein. "Müde" ist ja kein überflüssiges Füllsel. 

Vielleicht:
"Wo kommen die Kinder nach der Schule müde an?"
Naja, auch nicht viel besser. 

Die W-Fragen verkomplizieren einen Satz, an dem es nichts auszusetzen gibt (unnötig), dabei sind sie eigentlich dazu da, die Satzgliedbestimmung zu erleichtern. Nun ist aber doch gerade die lokale Adverbiale sehr einfach zu erkennen, auch ohne W-Wort.


----------



## JClaudeK

tatüta said:


> Vielleicht:
> "Wo kommen die Kinder nach der Schule müde an?"


Die Antwort wäre dann aber "- (sie kommen) *zu* Hause (an), nicht "*nach* Hause".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, es ist nicht so einfach, eine passende Frage zu formulieren. Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass „nach Hause kommen” eine feste Wendung ist. Wenn dann in der Frage nur ›kommen‹ vorkommt, dann macht das einen merkwürdigen Eindruck.

Edit:
Mit JCK überschnitten.


----------



## tatüta

JClaudeK said:


> Die Antwort wäre dann aber "- (sie kommen) *zu* Hause (an), nicht "*nach* Hause".


Stimmt


Schlabberlatz said:


> Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass „nach Hause kommen” eine feste Wendung ist. Wenn dann in der Frage nur ›kommen‹ vorkommt, dann macht das einen merkwürdigen Eindruck.


Das wird es wohl sein!


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, es ist nicht so einfach, eine passende Frage zu formulieren. Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass „nach Hause kommen” eine feste Wendung ist.


Bzw. "nach Hause" gehört zum Verb,  wie bei "heimkommen/ Auto fahren / spazierengehen/ ....".
Und "müde" bestimmt das Prädikat näher: "müde nach Hause kommen".


Als Lehrer hätte ich die Satzteile, nach denen man fragen muss, anders eingeteilt als im OP, und zwar so:
Nach der Schule kommen die Kinder müde nach Hause.

Wann kommen die Kinder (müde) nach Hause? - nach der Schule.
*Was machen* die Kinder nach der Schule? - Sie kommen/ gehen nach Hause.
Wer kommt (müde) nach Hause? - die Kinder
Wie kommen die Kinder (nach der Schule) nach Hause? - müde


----------



## kaloyan

Thank you for the responses! I really appreciate it.


----------

